# Woodbridge, VA



## Undead Dragon (Jul 2, 2003)

Our group of 27-37 year-olds has been whittled down from 8 to 5 and we are seeking some new players/GMs. We meet on Friday nights from 7 to about midnight. We currenlty have one high level (16th-18th level) 3ed D&D campaign, one upper mid-level (10th-12th level) 3rd ed campaign, and a Mutants and Masterminds campaign. Anyone interested?


----------



## Felix (Jul 3, 2003)

I don't have time for another campaign, but I can tell you where you might find gamers in Woodbridge.

In the Potomac Mills shopping center is a FLGS called The Game Parlor. (If you know where Outback Steakhouse is, it's just accross the big intersection.) The fellas in the store will let you post an advert and you should have some emails or phone calls from there.

Anyway... The Game Parlor... sorry, don't have the address or phone #... Good Luck!


----------



## Undead Dragon (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks, Felix.  I just may do this.


----------



## Cyronax (Jul 6, 2003)

There ya go:

Game Parlor
PWC Shopping Center

14400 Smoketown Road
Woodbridge, VA 22192 Phone: (703) 551-4200
Fax: (703) 490-1888


The store actually has a backroom (and a lot of tables in the main area) to use for your game. I met most of my current group thanks to this store, and we game there tuesday nights with no hassle whatsoever.

Put an ad up or just go and introduce yourself. Its a friendly place.

Later,
C.I.D.


----------



## TiQuinn (Jul 6, 2003)

Arrgh.....Woodbridge is just a bit too far for me!


----------



## Undead Dragon (Jul 7, 2003)

TiQuinn said:
			
		

> *Arrgh.....Woodbridge is just a bit too far for me!  *




This is what happened to our group.  We originally had 1 person drive up from Fredericksburg.  Then another joined from there.  Then another of our group moved from Woodbridge to Fredericksburg.  These are the three that left to form their own group.

We currently have 3 of us in Woodbridge (alternating between these 3 houses), one from Chantilly who works in Woodbridge and just shows up after work, and the 5th about 15 minutes away near Manassas.


----------



## MarauderX (Jul 14, 2003)

*DC RPG*

You might want to check out a growing mail-list for gamers in DC.  Send out an invite for players and you may be surprised how many are next door.

dcrpg@yahoogroups.com


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 9, 2003)

*TiQuinn*

I don't know which direction you're "too far" from Woodbridge, but my fiance and I just moved to Alexandria, and are looking for a game/group to game with.  

I'm 22 and she's 19, live in Alexandria, work in Arlington.  If you're a bit closer to us, maybe we could get a game of some sort together?


----------



## voz (Oct 8, 2003)

Is there a person with the nic of Tower in your group?


----------



## Vaxalon (Oct 29, 2003)

For those of you in the Northern VA area, I'm getting a group together to start in January.  See the link in my .sig.


----------

